# Scents you are looking for



## dixiedragon

Just curious about what scents you are looking for? Not the more common ones, like coconut or the perfect vanilla, but something more obscure? For me, I am looking for Osmanthus (sometimes called tea olive or fragrant olive) and fragrant heliotrope.


----------



## LilyJo

Ive seen Osmanthus in a few places, is it hard to get in the States?

Mine is Death and Decay - Nuture Soap do it but the shipping is prohibitive to the UK


----------



## cmzaha

Mine is the smell of rain, Petrichor. I want one that really smells like rain after it hits the earth


----------



## wearytraveler

I'd love a good dupe of Palmolive soap and Old Spice.  I've tried one OS dupe (can't remember form where) but it didn't stick at all.


----------



## IrishLass

dixiedragon said:


> Just curious about what scents you are looking for? Not the more common ones, like coconut or the perfect vanilla, but something more obscure? For me, I am looking for Osmanthus (sometimes called tea olive or fragrant olive) and fragrant heliotrope.


 
MMS has it in FO form: https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Osmanthus-Fragrance-Oil.html

....and Eden Botanicals has it in absolute form (very expensive!): http://www.edenbotanicals.com/osmanthus-absolute.html


I'm with Carolyn- I love that just-after-the rain scent. Here's an interesting article I ran into about it about how it's manufactured in India where it is known as mitti attar: https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/04/making-perfume-from-the-rain/391011/ I've been working on my own blend of FOs to try and create that smell. I'm using TSW's Tonic, WSP's Dirt and Daystar's Ahoy Matey. It's pretty close, but not quite there yet. 



			
				wearytraveler said:
			
		

> I've tried one OS dupe (can't remember form where) but it didn't stick at all.


 
I have the one from Oregon Trails, which smells spot-on, and it lasts fairly well in my soap. I have to do HP with it, though, because it accelerates like mad in my formula and threatens me with soap-on-a-stick when I CP it. It's not one of those FOs that's as strong as an acre of garlic, like Green Irish Tweed if you know what I mean, but it holds up quite nicely enough for me nevertheless.


IrishLass


----------



## lenarenee

The 70's version of Herbal Essences (the emerald green colored shampoo),
and LaMaur's Apple Pectin shampoo fragrance.

I too would love an fo that smells like rain. Or the pure, fresh, clean scent of a thunderstorm just moving in after a hot, humid day.


----------



## bumbleklutz

cmzaha said:


> Mine is the smell of rain, Petrichor. I want one that really smells like rain after it hits the earth



I too love that fragrance.  Save on Scents carries this: (http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/203864)

Their description: 
"True Rain Fragrance, Perfume & Body Oil : Earthy and fresh rain is beautifully portrayed in this fragrance. Petrichor in a bottle!" 

I haven't used it, but I'm thinking about ordering some to see how it smells.  I'm curious to see if it actually smells of petrichor, or if its just someone's "green, floral" interpretation of petrichor like so many other "rain type" scents.


----------



## dibbles

I used to use a Pink Peony shower gel and lotion, by Perlier, which was discontinued quite awhile ago. It was a single note floral and I loved it, and would so like to find a peony that compared. I haven't found one yet.


----------



## dixiedragon

IrishLass said:


> MMS has it in FO form: https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Osmanthus-Fragrance-Oil.html
> 
> ....and Eden Botanicals has it in absolute form (very expensive!): http://www.edenbotanicals.com/osmanthus-absolute.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass


 
I have that. It's okay, but it's not amazing. It's very soft, and the plant is very tart. It is somewhat similar to the fragrance of White Tea & Ginger in character - sweet, tart and floral.


----------



## cherrycoke216

I would like to find a FO to recreate how my grandpa's house smelled. It's a ancient Japanese styled wooden house build in Japan colony era. It smelled like wet wood because the weather here is subtropical so quite hot and humid. But it's not musty or growing mold kind of wet wood. It's warm, probably some human natural body odor but more like the sweet sweat or neutral kind, not that yucky kind of body odor. And some kind of light scented man cologne that you have to be in 30 cm close to smell it.
Mmm... I'm talking like that movie Perfume. Wish I could be that smart in scent blends. ( but not the cruel part )


----------



## IrishLass

bumbleklutz said:


> I too love that fragrance. Save on Scents carries this: (http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/203864)
> 
> Their description:
> "True Rain Fragrance, Perfume & Body Oil : Earthy and fresh rain is beautifully portrayed in this fragrance. Petrichor in a bottle!"
> 
> I haven't used it, but I'm thinking about ordering some to see how it smells. I'm curious to see if it actually smells of petrichor, or if its just someone's "green, floral" interpretation of petrichor like so many other "rain type" scents.


 

Ooooo! That sounds promising!


IrishLass


----------



## Kamahido

I would love an Aqua Velva Fragrance Oil and a Gunpowder Fragrance Oil.


----------



## dixiedragon

Kamahido said:


> I would love an Aqua Velva Fragrance Oil and a Gunpowder Fragrance Oil.


 
Save on Scents has gun powder - and also gun cleaning oil. I haven't tried them myself, though.


----------



## SheLion

A good, true gardenia. When I was a child, we had a gardenia at the corner of the front walk and the driveway of our house. When it bloomed, you could smell it in the house and it smelled heavenly. As I remember, the flowers smelled sweet but in a warm, delicate way. Not in a powdery, cloying, can't breathe way, which is how most floral FOs smell to me. I also find many floral FOs are too sweet or I can smell the synthetic notes.


----------



## bbrown

lenarenee said:


> The 70's version of Herbal Essences (the emerald green colored shampoo),
> and LaMaur's Apple Pectin shampoo fragrance.
> 
> I too would love an fo that smells like rain. Or the pure, fresh, clean scent of a thunderstorm just moving in after a hot, humid day.



For Herbal Essence try Sweet Cakes.  This one is pretty dang close.
http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=589


----------



## snappyllama

I would pay stupid-money for an accurate dupe of Jo Malone's discontinued perfume Sweet Lime and Cedar. I'v tried to recreate it with FOs and EOs, and it's not even close. I've tried perfumes themselves that claim to be a dupe (nope). I've even paid silly money on Ebay for ones claiming to be the real-deal (gah!). I used to be obsessed with that scent. I guess it will live on in my memories only now...

For regular FOs, I'd really like a true strawberry. Something that smells juicy and fresh and like the real thing. That reminds me... I need to do a sampling test.

I'd also love a real smelling ginger that has that sharp, tangy, strong scent you get when you you chop it up.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

pure pipe tobacco, black tea no floral, wood smoke, the smell of old books


----------



## jules92207

Lush use to carry one called Milky Bar, I loved it. I have no idea if there's something out there like it. If there is I haven't found it yet.

I also love their Lily Savon and recently got the dupe at Nuture, I haven't soaped it yet but I really hope it's close.

Victoria Secret use to carry a plain peach scent. No blend, just a simple peach, it was all I wore as a young teen/adult. I'd like that.


----------



## Susie

SheLion said:


> A good, true gardenia. When I was a child, we had a gardenia at the corner of the front walk and the driveway of our house. When it bloomed, you could smell it in the house and it smelled heavenly. As I remember, the flowers smelled sweet but in a warm, delicate way. Not in a powdery, cloying, can't breathe way, which is how most floral FOs smell to me. I also find many floral FOs are too sweet or I can smell the synthetic notes.



^^This!  Also a good, true honeysuckle, and a good, true magnolia grandiflora.  Not overwhelming, not sickeningly sweet.


----------



## SheLion

Susie said:


> ^^This!  Also a good, true honeysuckle, and a good, true magnolia grandiflora.  Not overwhelming, not sickeningly sweet.



Honeysuckle would be another that I think would be difficult to create synthetically. It's another delicate, sweet floral. When I was young and found them, I'd pull the stamen (I think that's the proper term) out of the flower and suck the nectar off it. Not a really nice thing to do to a flower but they tasted lovely.


----------



## Susie

LOL, my hubby and I were just discussing this yesterday.  Since he grew up out west, we think every kid in America has done that.


----------



## mx5inpenn

SheLion said:


> Honeysuckle would be another that I think would be difficult to create synthetically. It's another delicate, sweet floral. When I was young and found them, I'd pull the stamen (I think that's the proper term) out of the flower and suck the nectar off it. Not a really nice thing to do to a flower but they tasted lovely.



I grew up in the NE and we did that with clover.


----------



## IrishLass

There's one scent that I would love to be able to find bottled and for sale- the wonderful smell of a newborn baby. Best scent in the world. Back around 2004 or 2005 or so, I wrote to Demeter to ask if they had ever tried to duplicate such a scent, and I actually got a response back, believe it or not. They said that that was the one scent they've tried and tried to duplicate, but just hadn't been successful yet. I don't know if they've been successful since then, but it sure would be awesome if they have. 

In the meantime, I stumbled upon a blend a handful of years ago that kinda sorta comes close to the smell of a newborn baby- or at least close enough to satisfy my nose until something closer comes along.  To explain, one of the fun things I like to do with FOs that I think might smell great together is make a layered soap with them, putting each FO into its own layer. Anyway, one day I made a layered 'Milk & Honey' soap in this way using 2 scents -Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses and TheScentWorks Tupelo Honey- and I was blown away by how close it came to the smell of a newborn baby- at least to the smell of my son anyway when he was a newborn baby. Thankfully, I was able to stock up on TheScentWork's Tupelo Honey before they went kaput and I still have about a pound of it left so I can keep making my blend for awhile. 




			
				SheLion said:
			
		

> When I was young and found them, I'd pull the stamen (I think that's the proper term) out of the flower and suck the nectar off it.


 
We used to do that, too.  Also- where I grew up in Massachusetts we had sassafras growing wild in the woods right behind our house, and we used to dig them up and gnaw on the roots.


IrishLass


----------



## Soapmaker145

I'm still looking for the Fig scent from A Garden Eastward and their White Tea and Ginger.  I've ordered many Fig scents but nothing compares, same for the WT&G.  I'm also still looking for a good dupe for L'Occitane Milk and Linden soap scents, also a good malty Black Tea FO and a Ginger FO.  

The TCS Honeysuckle was the best I found.  It's clean and not sweet at all.  I sent it to Nurture Soap.  I hope Carrie likes it enough to dupe it.

Right now, I want dupes for all the Jo Malone FOs except the one readily available (Black cedarwood and Juniper).  I disliked the original BCJ as much as the dupes.  I'm starting to collect the dupes and hoping I get a few that smell as fresh and clean as the originals.


----------



## Steve85569

Kamahido said:


> I would love an Aqua Velva Fragrance Oil and a Gunpowder Fragrance Oil.



I winder how Hoppes would stick in soap?:twisted:


----------



## lenarenee

bbrown said:


> For Herbal Essence try Sweet Cakes.  This one is pretty dang close.
> http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=589



:shock: What??  A 4 oz bottle of Herbal Essence costs $143??? 

(might have something to do with the fact I thought I should pick up a few others to justify the shipping cost, right?)

Seriously though, thanks for the link!!


----------



## dibbles

Soapmaker145 said:


> Right now, I want dupes for all the Jo Malone FOs except the one readily available (Black cedarwood and Juniper).  I disliked the original BCJ as much as the dupes.  I'm starting to collect the dupes and hoping I get a few that smell as fresh and clean as the originals.



I have never smelled the actual fragrance from Jo Malone, but I did use Sweet Cakes' Nectarine Blossom & Honey FO. It was awhile ago, and in M&P, but I think I liked it.


----------



## Soapmaker145

dibbles said:


> I have never smelled the actual fragrance from Jo Malone, but I did use Sweet Cakes' Nectarine Blossom & Honey FO. It was awhile ago, and in M&P, but I think I liked it.



I made a mistake of walking into Nordstrom around Christmas and they had a long display of Jo Malone's colognes.  I ended up liking most of them.  They are fresh, clean and mostly unisex.  I thought they would be perfect in soap if they work for cp.  The majority are not available from FO suppliers.  

I tried to order from AFI fragrances but they only sell to businesses.  I found a few at Flaming Candle.  They also had a Tea and a Fig so of course I had to order.  For some reason I had a block about this company but I'm impressed with what I got from them.  All of them smell well blended but the Tea is not a straight black tea.  

I have everything ready to go into testers today including the Linden/Elderflower FOs and all of the new Nurture FOs I got.  Many of the FOs are very promising, with good complexity but still fresh and subtle.  Keeping my fingers crossed.  I even tried blending some of the Lindens in the hope of getting something better.  I haven't made testers in a long time so I'm excited.


----------



## Aline

I would like a Morrocan Oil dupe and also a dupe of Chi silk infusion (I have a tiny sample and the scent is just sensual and divine).


----------



## fuzz-juzz

Lu$h "Sandstone" dupe FO!
I've looked everywhere with no results.


----------



## makemineirish

I have yet to find a really lovely linden.


----------



## SheLion

Soapmaker145 said:


> I made a mistake of walking into Nordstrom around Christmas and they had a long display of Jo Malone's colognes.  I ended up liking most of them.  They are fresh, clean and mostly unisex.  I thought they would be perfect in soap if they work for cp.  The majority are not available from FO suppliers.



Based on the names, I expected to really like Jo Malone scents but the last time I sniffed them, at Nordstrom incidentally, I was a bit disappointed.



Soapmaker145 said:


> I have everything ready to go into testers today including the Linden/Elderflower FOs and all of the new Nurture FOs I got.  Many of the FOs are very promising, with good complexity but still fresh and subtle.  Keeping my fingers crossed.  I even tried blending some of the Lindens in the hope of getting something better.  I haven't made testers in a long time so I'm excited.



This is a bit of a tangent (apologies to the OP) and a response by PM is fine but I'm interested in knowing how you make your testers. Your scent observations are always thorough and helpful so I'd like to know what you do.


----------



## Soapmaker145

SheLion said:


> This is a bit of a tangent (apologies to the OP) and a response by PM is fine but I'm interested in knowing how you make your testers. Your scent observations are always thorough and helpful so I'd like to know what you do.



I just finished a batch today.  I'll take some pictures tomorrow and describe the process.  It's really a regular soaping session.  I just pour a lot of 30 to 40g testers.  I aliquot the FOs a day or 2 before into small pp tubes and add a little clay if I think they need it.  I can pour 40 to 50 easily without the batter giving me a problem.  

I finally figured out what to do with my 1oz bottles.  I'm pouring 1 lb batches and cutting them into 3 soaps.  Family and friends pick what they want and the extras go to the shelters.  The soaps are big enough to cut in half.   

I didn't smell the Jo Malones out of the bottle.  I don't know if your Nordstrom had the special display. It was the first time I've seen it (or noticed it?).  They had them spotted in specialty containers. It's like when you spot FOs on paper and let it air for a day or 2.  I was with a friend and both of us were impressed.  If any of the dupes survive, I'll post.


----------



## Rusti

I would love to find a dupe of Basin's Wild Jasmine perfume ( https://basin.com/wild-jasmine-solid-perfume/ ). I've been ordering every promising description of jasmine I can find but they all seem to lack that one note that this one has. It's musky and green underneath the sweet jasmine smell. Mad Oil's Wild Hyacinth has the note I'm talking about, but smells of hyacinth of course and not jasmine.

I would wrestle the soap batter as much as it took to make a soap that smelled like this!


----------



## SheLion

Soapmaker145 said:


> I just finished a batch today.  I'll take some pictures tomorrow and describe the process.  It's really a regular soaping session.  I just pour a lot of 30 to 40g testers.  I aliquot the FOs a day or 2 before into small pp tubes and add a little clay if I think they need it.  I can pour 40 to 50 easily without the batter giving me a problem.
> 
> I finally figured out what to do with my 1oz bottles.  I'm pouring 1 lb batches and cutting them into 3 soaps.  Family and friends pick what they want and the extras go to the shelters.  The soaps are big enough to cut in half.
> 
> I didn't smell the Jo Malones out of the bottle.  I don't know if your Nordstrom had the special display. It was the first time I've seen it (or noticed it?).  They had them spotted in specialty containers. It's like when you spot FOs on paper and let it air for a day or 2.  I was with a friend and both of us were impressed.  If any of the dupes survive, I'll post.



Thanks!

I smelled the Jo Malones out of the bottle. This was also awhile ago (1+ yrs, maybe 2) so I'm sure there's been changes to the lineup since then.  As an aside, I just had a look at Basenotes and saw that at some point, Jo Malone put out an oudh and bergamot scent. That got my attention. I just recently got a sample of Nurture's Oudh Heart (I believe it's a Lush dupe) and I am in love. And I love bergamot so that sounds like a match made for my nose!


----------



## bbrown

lenarenee said:


> :shock: What??  A 4 oz bottle of Herbal Essence costs $143???
> 
> (might have something to do with the fact I thought I should pick up a few others to justify the shipping cost, right?)
> 
> Seriously though, thanks for the link!!



Wait, what?  How are you getting that?  It says 12.00 for a 4 oz bottle.


----------



## makemineirish

bbrown said:


> Wait, what?  How are you getting that?  It says 12.00 for a 4 oz bottle.



I believe what lenaree was inferring was that the order totaled $143 after throwing other FOs in the cart to justify shipping.  Sweet Cakes seems to always run around $20 S&H no matter how much I order.  No one wants to pay a shipping fee that is almost twice the cost of item(s) being shipped.  So you add other FOs that intrigue you...and end up with a $143 order because you needed one thing.

It's similar to walking into the grocery store for one item and leaving with a cart load.


----------



## jules92207

Soapmaker145 said:


> Right now, I want dupes for all the Jo Malone FOs except the one readily available (Black cedarwood and Juniper).  I disliked the original BCJ as much as the dupes.  I'm starting to collect the dupes and hoping I get a few that smell as fresh and clean as the originals.




Yes, this. ^^^


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Since I listed the fragrances I was looking for I want to say I actually found one for old books http://www.indigofragrance.com/item_573/Library-Fragrance-Oil.htm I have never ordered from this company (or heard of it) before, so testing this should be exciting


----------



## cherrycoke216

TheDragonGirl said:


> Since I listed the fragrances I was looking for I want to say I actually found one for old books http://www.indigofragrance.com/item_573/Library-Fragrance-Oil.htm I have never ordered from this company (or heard of it) before, so testing this should be exciting




The description sounds promising! Very interesting FO. Only if they sell a wooden bookshelf FO, that would be something like my grandpa's house smelled.


----------



## bbrown

makemineirish said:


> I believe what lenaree was inferring was that the order totaled $143 after throwing other FOs in the cart to justify shipping.  Sweet Cakes seems to always run around $20 S&H no matter how much I order.  No one wants to pay a shipping fee that is almost twice the cost of item(s) being shipped.  So you add other FOs that intrigue you...and end up with a $143 order because you needed one thing.
> 
> It's similar to walking into the grocery store for one item and leaving with a cart load.




Yes you are right.  I must have lapsed into being dumb for 5 minutes.   LOL.  
It completely makes sense after reading it again.


----------



## toxikon

I've recently got into indie perfumes, and I have about 20 sample-sized perfumes from Solstice Scents.

They have some wonderful, unusual scents. Their "Library" smells EXACTLY like a library - musty books and all. It's quite amazing.

I'm quite partial to sweet/food scents, so my favourite of theirs is called Sycamore Sugarworks. How they describe it on their website is spot-on:



> Sycamore Sugarworks fragrance contains a melange of varying desserts and their components. Notes of white sugar, pear, maple, brown sugar, caramel, banana, vanilla, pecan, clove, rum, apple and pastry collide to create an incredibly sweet decadent dessert fragrance. On cold sniff, pear, caramel, banana and a touch of rum glazed spice cakes are in the foreground hovering above a base of the pure sugar, maple, caramel, brown sugar, pastry and vanilla cream puffs. After a few minutes on the skin, the fruits soften as they are smothered in the warm brown notes of caramel and maple. Sycamore Sugarworks does morph, however, its profile is consistently sweet throughout, especially after the pear and banana top notes disappear. This blend has only a minimal amount of spice that is primarily detected in the first few minutes of wear. The dry down is warm, sugary, slightly buttery with a hint of vanilla cream puffs and a faint trace of spice.



I'd love some of that for a soap batch!


----------



## HammerSoaps

I would love to find a Lionpride Old Spice dupe. It's just recently discontinued. It doesn't smell like much oob so to speak, but it smells AMAZING on my husband. I bought up some of the last deodorants I had found, but I'll be super sad when it's gone.


----------



## Saipan

I'd like to find the La Source bath gel scent.


----------



## cerelife

I would love a dupe of Lush Fresh Farmacy facial soap!! The soap itself is pretty 'meh', but I adore the scent. I've tried playing around with EO's/FO's to match the ingredient list to no avail. They do list fragrance as an ingredient, so maybe that's what's missing?


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Report: OOB the 'library' scent does not smell anything like a library. It smells like some sort of nutty pastry.


----------



## Soapmaker145

SheLion said:


> This is a bit of a tangent (apologies to the OP) and a response by PM is fine but I'm interested in knowing how you make your testers. Your scent observations are always thorough and helpful so I'd like to know what you do.



I'm about to update the Fragrance buddy review thread with the description of my process. As I wrote it, I realized that I don't do anything special.  I just pour a lot of small soaps.  I tried to put some observations that hopefully will help you avoid some of the mistakes I made.  

An update on the Linden testers:  
-I poured the new Sambucus (Elderflower) from Nurture, the French Lime Blossom from MMS, and the Linden Blossom from SC.  I also made a tester with an equal mix of the MMS and Nurture FOs.  The first 2 were well behaved with no discoloration.  The last accelerated with slight discoloration so far.  

I like the Sambucus on its own but for me the winning Linden FO is the mix with MMS.  The mix comes the closest I've ever gotten to L'Occitane Linden.  Not perfect but very close right now.  The MMS FLB plays hide and seek and isn't quite right.  I would use the Sambucus on its own but not the MMS.  These testers are only a week old and they have a long way to go but at least they are promising.

The SC Linden doesn't resemble linden FOs in the soap. It is a light floral honey scent with a hint of tea.  

I also tested the Gemlite Linden in the same batch.  Just horrid!  If anybody is looking for musty, icky, moldy scent, you got it.  The 2 testers will find a new home in the garbage.


----------



## cgsample

I can't find an Acqua Di Parma Colonia dupe.  Like a $2 an ounce dupe!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

IrishLass said:


> MMS has it in FO form: https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Osmanthus-Fragrance-Oil.html


I luv MMS Osmanthus FO! It's one of my faves... In soap and lotion. Unique scent and it sticks!


----------



## TeresaT

I want a "Chase" fragrance oil.  Chase is one of my dogs and I love the way she smells. I don't bathe her very often because it washes away her natural odor.  She is 14 years old now, still quite healthy, but won't be here forever.  I don't have any idea how to describe what she smells like.  She smells different from my other two dogs and doesn't get that nasty "wet dog" smell when she's been out in the rain.  The only time she really smells bad is when she gets into my neighbor's pond or the other neighbor's donkey paddock.  PE-YEW.


----------



## Millie

TeresaT said:


> I want a "Chase" fragrance oil.  Chase is one of my dogs and I love the way she smells. I don't bathe her very often because it washes away her natural odor.  She is 14 years old now, still quite healthy, but won't be here forever.  I don't have any idea how to describe what she smells like.  She smells different from my other two dogs and doesn't get that nasty "wet dog" smell when she's been out in the rain.  The only time she really smells bad is when she gets into my neighbor's pond or the other neighbor's donkey paddock.  PE-YEW.



Does she smell purple? One of the dogs I look after has a purple smelling head (no, I'm not on drugs) - somewhere between artificial grape and hyacinths. I was terrified she was sick and googled purple dog smell, its a thing! I asked her owners about it and they said they hadn't smelled that before, but they told me her paws smell like corn chips. I checked, and they do!


----------



## cherrycoke216

Millie said:


> Does she smell purple? One of the dogs I look after has a purple smelling head (no, I'm not on drugs) - somewhere between artificial grape and hyacinths. I was terrified she was sick and googled purple dog smell, its a thing! I asked her owners about it and they said they hadn't smelled that before, but they told me her paws smell like corn chips. I checked, and they do!




I thought of "synesthesia" while reading the first sentence. Sorry, I watch too much crime TV series. 
Your nose is superb. Some dog owner might never detect any special scent.


----------



## dudeitsashley

Well shoot I should have read this thread before starting my own of sorts. I am on the hunt for a straight up bourbon or whiskey fragrance. I have this very clear scent idea for one of my favorite characters and he needs that alcohol scent. If anyone has watched Peaky Blinders I am crushing hard on Thomas Shelby  atm and he is my inspired scent.


----------



## dixiedragon

TeresaT said:


> I want a "Chase" fragrance oil. Chase is one of my dogs and I love the way she smells. I don't bathe her very often because it washes away her natural odor. She is 14 years old now, still quite healthy, but won't be here forever. I don't have any idea how to describe what she smells like. She smells different from my other two dogs and doesn't get that nasty "wet dog" smell when she's been out in the rain. The only time she really smells bad is when she gets into my neighbor's pond or the other neighbor's donkey paddock. PE-YEW.


 
Is she fluffy? If so, save her hair and get somebody to spin into yarn for you, then you could have a hat or scarf knitted from it.


----------



## TeresaT

That's a good idea.  Unfortunately, she's a border collie mix.  She's got long hair, but not long enough to spin. I'll probably just clip some of it and put it in a container like I did with Shredder's.  It's been almost a tear since Shredder died, but her clipping still smells like her.


----------



## TeresaT

cherrycoke216 said:


> I thought of "synesthesia" while reading the first sentence. Sorry, I watch too much crime TV series.
> Your nose is superb. Some dog owner might never detect any special scent.



I'm weird.  I can tell all of my dogs apart by the way they smell.  Each one has their own unique odor.  But they all have paws that smell like corn chips.  I read somewhere that it has to do with the bacteria on their paws and that most dogs smell like that.




dudeitsashley said:


> Well shoot I should have read this thread before starting my own of sorts. I am on the hunt for a straight up bourbon or whiskey fragrance. I have this very clear scent idea for one of my favorite characters and he needs that alcohol scent. If anyone has watched Peaky Blinders I am crushing hard on Thomas Shelby  atm and he is my inspired scent.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Peaky Blinders.  Red Right Hand is a great (theme) song.  Peaky Blinders is well written and acted.  I am obsessed with Cillian Murphy now and watched him in "Broken."


----------



## BattleGnome

TeresaT said:


> That's a good idea.  Unfortunately, she's a border collie mix.  She's got long hair, but not long enough to spin.



You can spin a surprising number of hair types or blend it with something else. As long as the hairs are around 1" it should be possible. On the rare occasions I spin I tend to use 2" fibers.


----------



## CTAnton

I just got a request for a loaf of soap scented with Egyptian Musk. This is for my dentist so you know I have to keep those wheels greased. Having lived through the 70's my interest in musk is just not there. I'm an amber kinda guy. Any suggestions gang?


----------



## mx5inpenn

BattleGnome said:


> You can spin a surprising number of hair types or blend it with something else. As long as the hairs are around 1" it should be possible. On the rare occasions I spin I tend to use 2" fibers.



I've got a husky that sheds another dog's worth of fur every day for a month each spring and fall. We've wondered if it was feasible to try to save it all for something like this.


----------



## BattleGnome

mx6inpenn said:


> I've got a husky that sheds another dog's worth of fur every day for a month each spring and fall. We've wondered if it was feasible to try to save it all for something like this.



Definitely possible. I know someone who got her cat groomed then made mittens out of the fur.


----------



## Arimara

Mx6, that meme is too true and funny.


----------



## lionprincess00

CTAnton said:


> I just got a request for a loaf of soap scented with Egyptian Musk. This is for my dentist so you know I have to keep those wheels greased. Having lived through the 70's my interest in musk is just not there. I'm an amber kinda guy. Any suggestions gang?



Well Google told me ng sells egyptian musk fo. The reviews, however, state it is really light oob and one said faded completely in cp.
What about black amber musk by wsp? Soaps very well and doesnt D. I know it isn't egyptian musk (i havent a clue as to the difference), but it is worth a look at it.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Arimara said:


> Mx6, that meme is too true and funny.



It is! There's another one out there where the person shaped the shed hair like a dog laying down that I love too.







BattleGnome said:


> Definitely possible. I know someone who got her cat groomed then made mittens out of the fur.



Gonna have to find some who spins locally! I could probably provide a very warm hat and mittens to a lot of underprivileged people every year with that fur.


----------



## dibbles

CTAnton said:


> I just got a request for a loaf of soap scented with Egyptian Musk. This is for my dentist so you know I have to keep those wheels greased. Having lived through the 70's my interest in musk is just not there. I'm an amber kinda guy. Any suggestions gang?



The only Egyptian Musk I've used was from Sweet Cakes, and that was in MP. It was strong OOB and in the MP, but I see that they note it fades some in CP. They also don't provide usage rates, so you might want to contact them to see if usage rate can be upped in the hopes of getting better scent retention. FWIW, it wasn't my favorite, but it's not the kind of scent I tend to gravitate to. Others liked it.


----------



## Soapmaker145

CTAnton said:


> I just got a request for a loaf of soap scented with Egyptian Musk. This is for my dentist so you know I have to keep those wheels greased. Having lived through the 70's my interest in musk is just not there. I'm an amber kinda guy. Any suggestions gang?



CS has an Egyptian Musk that smells nice.  It discolors brown but the real problem is the unmistakably yellow lather and water.  It just looks dirty.  Discoloration can be inconsistent and may manifest itself differently for you.  I just checked on my tester.  The scent is still nice but light at >12 months.  Same for the yellow water.


----------



## Arimara

mx6inpenn said:


> _Gonna have to find some who spins locally! I could probably provide a very warm hat and mittens to a lot of underprivileged people every year with that fur._



Nice idea but you would have to make sure that you state clearly what material those hats and mittens are made of. I'm one such a person that such a gift would send me to the hospital if dander is still present.


----------



## ellatorias

The fragrances I've been searching for are:
1. Irish Spring
2. Palm Olive
3. High Society by NEXT. (a perfume, discontinued)

Any idea where I can get any of these PLEASE


----------



## BattleGnome

ellatorias said:


> The fragrances I've been searching for are:
> 1. Irish Spring



Sweet Cakes. I few months ago I went searching and found it. I started a thread about it and a few people had links to making your own dupe. I went the easy route.


----------



## Fisher

Lebermuth sells a good Egyptian Musk but in soap it seizes. It's terrific in lotion, scrubs and oils.  Bulk apothecary carries the same one too.


----------



## ellatorias

BattleGnome said:


> Sweet Cakes. I few months ago I went searching and found it. I started a thread about it and a few people had links to making your own dupe. I went the easy route.



Thank you so much. How do I make my own dupe pls?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

BattleGnome said:


> Sweet Cakes. I few months ago I went searching and found it. I started a thread about it and a few people had links to making your own dupe. I went the easy route.


Thank you for including the link.


----------



## SheLion

Soapmaker145 said:


> I'm about to update the Fragrance buddy review thread with the description of my process. As I wrote it, I realized that I don't do anything special.  I just pour a lot of small soaps.  I tried to put some observations that hopefully will help you avoid some of the mistakes I made.



I just read that post and have bookmarked it for future reference. Many, many thanks for writing it. I'm still new to soaping and want to establish a workable system early, rather than having to duplicate efforts because I didn't keep usable notes.



Soapmaker145 said:


> An update on the Linden testers:
> -I poured the new Sambucus (Elderflower) from Nurture, the French Lime Blossom from MMS, and the Linden Blossom from SC.  I also made a tester with an equal mix of the MMS and Nurture FOs.  The first 2 were well behaved with no discoloration.  The last accelerated with slight discoloration so far.



I ordered a sample of the Sambucus from Nurture. I like it OOB so I'm looking forward to smelling it in soap.


----------



## Soapmaker145

SheLion said:


> I just read that post and have bookmarked it for future reference. Many, many thanks for writing it. I'm still new to soaping and want to establish a workable system early, rather than having to duplicate efforts because I didn't keep usable notes.
> 
> I ordered a sample of the Sambucus from Nurture. I like it OOB so I'm looking forward to smelling it in soap.



You're welcome.  I hope you find it helpful when you start your own testing.  The key to long term success is to get a documentation system in place.  Don't rely on your memory.  I enter my testing plan in advance in excel and I keep a log in word after the fact.  I print the recipe from soapcalc and add hand notes to it while soaping particularly if anything unusual happened.  It all goes in a notebook where I keep physical records of all orders and batches.  Also, it's helpful to keep track of lot numbers if you have them or where you got your supplies.  

The NS Sambucus is a drier greener scent than the Linden.  My testers are getting better with cure.  I'm cautiously optimistic about the Sambucus and the blend with the MMS Linden.  The SC Linden is curing into a Darjeeling Tea that might me pretty good if it survives the cure.  I'll update when I know more.


----------



## ellatorias

Pls has anyone been able to find a non-discolouring Milk Fragrance Oil. I have been searching.


----------



## IrishLass

ellatorias said:


> Pls has anyone been able to find a non-discolouring Milk Fragrance Oil. I have been searching.


 
Daystar has a fantastic scent called *Milk Sugar Kisses* (I use it to make my milk and honey soap). It smells wonderfully of sweetened milk and does not discolor (if TD is added) or accelerate. It's one of my favorite FOs to use.


IrishLass


----------



## SunRiseArts

Yikes, now I need to get more FOs, as if I need anymore ....  I really want the 70s one, Was it the one with Farrah Fawcett picture?

Someone mentioned whiskey the other day, and I looked and ended up with 6 more bottles.


----------



## Millie

I would love to bottle up the current scent of sheets from my linen/soap closet. The scent is like a daydream of summer, or what I imagine sheets would smell like if they were hung to dry in garden of flowers and herbs. It's mostly EO soaps and two floral FO soaps. I have a pile of well cured soap ready to be packed away but I don't want to alter the scent composition I have going. But I'll want to use the stored soap so it will change anyway...


----------



## cmzaha

lionprincess00 said:


> Well Google told me ng sells egyptian musk fo. The reviews, however, state it is really light oob and one said faded completely in cp.
> What about black amber musk by wsp? Soaps very well and doesnt D. I know it isn't egyptian musk (i havent a clue as to the difference), but it is worth a look at it.


The Sage carries a lovely Egyptian Musk. I have added a titch of DB to EM to anchor it


----------



## SoaperForLife

CTAnton said:


> I just got a request for a loaf of soap scented with Egyptian Musk. This is for my dentist so you know I have to keep those wheels greased. Having lived through the 70's my interest in musk is just not there. I'm an amber kinda guy. Any suggestions gang?



According to Fragrance Oil Finder there are quite a few choices on where to find this:  http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=egyptian+musk&x=0&y=0


----------



## beardguy

I'm looking for a cedarwood/pine fo that is just straight wood with maybe some musk. Nothing fruity or sweet. My favourite scent so far is a soap I made with cedarwood and pine eo, but pine is an expensive eo.


----------



## SunRiseArts

beardguy said:


> I'm looking for a cedarwood/pine fo that is just straight wood with maybe some musk. Nothing fruity or sweet. My favourite scent so far is a soap I made with cedarwood and pine eo, but pine is an expensive eo.


 

BB has a dogwood with ginger that smells so good.  I got as a sample a couple of months ago, and I really liked it.


----------



## littlehands

I'd like a true juicy pear that smells like pear after it's cured. I had one when I very first started soaping 4 or so years ago that was spot on, but I don't remember where I got it (or it was discontinued?). Everything I've tried since is a huge disappointment. Boo.


----------



## shunt2011

littlehands said:


> I'd like a true juicy pear that smells like pear after it's cured. I had one when I very first started soaping 4 or so years ago that was spot on, but I don't remember where I got it (or it was discontinued?). Everything I've tried since is a huge disappointment. Boo.




I really like the pear from Peak or Anjou Pear Blossom from Natures Garden


----------



## littlehands

shunt2011 said:


> I really like the pear from Peak or Anjou Pear Blossom from Natures Garden


 
I have the pear from Peak, and it's not quite there.  I'll check my stash from NG, and check that out if I don't have it. 

I was looking at the one from Sweetcakes- it looks promising? (Fresh Yellow Pear? Sweet Yellow Pear?)

Thanks for the recommendations!



littlehands said:


> I have the pear from Peak, and it's not quite there.  I'll check my stash from NG, and check that out if I don't have it.
> 
> I was looking at the one from Sweetcakes- it looks promising? (Fresh Yellow Pear? Sweet Yellow Pear?)
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations!


 
Ha. Pulled up old threads, and my favorite was from Majestic Mountain. I'll have to order it again because nothing else was comparing. :-?


----------



## jules92207

I really like Crisp Anjou Pear from BB but I use it in a blend so I'm not sure how true it is on its own.


----------



## APetree

Looking for a white lily, jojoba oil and sandalwood fragrance- Sweet and floral.


----------



## bumbleklutz

CTAnton said:


> I just got a request for a loaf of soap scented with Egyptian Musk. This is for my dentist so you know I have to keep those wheels greased. Having lived through the 70's my interest in musk is just not there. I'm an amber kinda guy. Any suggestions gang?



Florida Suncoast Soapworks carries an Egyptian Musk. 

http://fssoapworks.com/?product=egyptian-musk

I soaped it many (ten or more) years ago; but as I recall, I liked it.  If I remember correctly there was no acceleration, but I don't recall if it discolored.   Like you, musk isn't one of my favorites; so I never really bothered with it again after that initial use.  

I'm not sure what her shipping charges are like as she is local to me and I am able to pick up my orders.


----------



## Spunky

I would love to find VS Eau So Sexy. Not the Very Sexy. I went to the store to sniff what the original smelled like to know if I should try the dupe or not and fell in love with this one.


----------

